# 2005 DS90 Sluggish



## nathangunn28 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey guys/gals I have a ds90 for my daughter and it seems to be very sluggish and unresponsive when you get on the throttle and even when moving it tends to drop off significantly when you hit even a small incline or soft ground. I am curious if anyone knows if Canam has some sort of power limiter on these smaller quads and if so how do I get to it and remove it. Thanks


----------

